# Roof Rack



## wobblycogs (13 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I've been pondering buying a roof rack for a while now but pondering has become needing as I need to move some 3m lengths of work surface and other sheet materials. It also occured to me though that a roof rack would be very useful for bring timber home 

I've never so much as touched a roof rack so I thought I would ask for some advice before shelling out what appears to be a huge amount of money for a couple of aluminum poles. For example is a roof rack suitable for moving timber? I notice the maximum loading according to the car manual is 75kg which to my mind is a fair amount of timber. Are there any must have accessories? Thule seems to be the only game in town but is there a budget alternative? We have a Mk4 5d VW Golf if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## Waka (13 Oct 2009)

Have you thought of a tow bar and trailer, I know that it will come in more expensive than the roof rack option, but I think there is more versatility?


----------



## MikeG. (13 Oct 2009)

Be careful with roofracks.

It is very difficult to carry sheet materials safely on a roofrack, because of the tendency for them to lift. It is also difficult to tie the load down such that it can't slip sideways. Additionally, the bars need to be far enough apart that you don't get a fore-aft rocking. With a 3000 length of anything, I would want to see the bars about 1750 or 1800 apart. If your roof won't take that length, then seek an alternative way of carrying this stuff.

Always stick to your vehicle manufacturer's roof load limit.

If you are going to buy a roofrack, buy the best you possibly can, and prefereably with a proper roof mounting system rather that some generic feet and a bit of a clamp thingy which may or maynot fit properly. There are some truly awful roofracks out there.......don't scrimp on this!

Mike


----------



## Racers (13 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I had an eye wateringly expensive one for my last ALFA lovely bit of kit with a 90Kg loading! and it doesn’t fit my new ALFA and they are now worth next to nothing second-hand, any one got a ALFA 156 and needs a Alfa roof rack?


Pete


----------



## bodgermatic (13 Oct 2009)

Racers":phb0bjdu said:


> any one got a ALFA 156 and needs a Alfa roof rack?Pete



My brother has, I'll ask him tonight. How much were you looking for?


----------



## Racers (13 Oct 2009)

Hi, bodgermatic

They only have one key and a skuff mark on one end where they fell on the floor so £30.

Pete


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Oct 2009)

Hmm, looks like I might not be getting a roof rack then. I've just measured the separation between the bars and it's only 800mm max! No way I would consider attaching a 3mm piece of work top on that. Shame because the Golf has proper mounting studs rather than using some flimsy looking gutter mounting system. 

I like the sound of a trailer (although I've never towed anything either) but I can't imagine I could get a 3m length of board in / on a trailer and storage of the trailer would be awkward. 

Here's the current problem I have: I need a one or maybe two 3m lengths of kitchen worktop that need to be as cheap as possible. B&Q do just such a thing for £35 which is perfect for me but they don't deliver (the store might arrange it but it would be £20 at least). Any suggestions welcome... 

Cheers 

P.S. I know I'm being rather tight but the kitchen I'm putting together is temporary so cost is very important.


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Oct 2009)

wobblycogs":1lq4vt8x said:


> I notice the maximum loading according to the car manual is 75kg which to my mind is a fair amount of timber.


I wouldn't be too sure about that. I've just worked out that a 3m long, 12" wide, 2" thick single board of oak would be at least 27kg (based on the lowest mass reading for oak), so 3 lengths would be your max.

Not sure how worktop compares but you could be pushing it IMO.

Would hate to see your roof cave in...


----------



## bugbear (13 Oct 2009)

TrimTheKing":vmmmpmot said:


> wobblycogs":vmmmpmot said:
> 
> 
> > I notice the maximum loading according to the car manual is 75kg which to my mind is a fair amount of timber.
> ...


from

http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/mdf.htm

"The biggest problems with MDF are the weight (a 2440 x 1220mm x 18mm thick sheet weighs 45kg) "

BugBear


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Oct 2009)

bugbear":2gm1utoc said:


> TrimTheKing":2gm1utoc said:
> 
> 
> > wobblycogs":2gm1utoc said:
> ...


So 2x3m lengths of worktop would be pushing it then?


----------



## StevieB (13 Oct 2009)

You are quite happy to buy a roof rack but will not pay £20 for delivery of the worktop by the store? Is that not a bit strange? I know you get continued use of the roofrack but even so! I was going to suggest you hire a van if they will not deliver but I guess that is too expensive an option also. Only other option I can think of is to scour the small ads for the 'man and a van - no job too small' type adverts and get someone to collect for you. Failing that if its a temporary kitchen can you not cut them in half then rejoin them with worktop connector bolts? You should be able to get 4 1.5m lengths inside a golf.

Steve


----------



## big soft moose (13 Oct 2009)

wobbly, if its only a one off to move some work top you can hire a transit van for £25 for the day - you wont get a roof rack for that cash - and certainly not a trailer.

best bet to defray the cost is to work out what else you will eventually need that is too big/heavy/cumbersome to fit an a golf and get that too while you have the van


----------



## ste_5150 (13 Oct 2009)

The van rental company near me does van rental by the hour if needed. Prices aren't too bad for it either. Maybe worth a look what's around your local area....


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Oct 2009)

Steve, I realize that the roof rack would be a more expensive than delivery but I foresaw being able to use it enough that it would more than pay for itself. In the near future I'm going to need to transport quite a bit of ply, pasterboard and timber / floorboards. At £20 a go for delivery I'd only need to do five or so journies for even a fairly expensive rack it to pay for itself.

Anyway, cheers for your advice. I suspect I'll end up cutting the work surface down and rejoining it for now and look at getting a trailer in the future for timber.

Oh, and caving the roof of the car in would not classify as a good day in my books  so it looks like wood on the roof is a non-starter.


----------



## matt (13 Oct 2009)

I've been using Thule racks for a while now and for a couple of cars. I also use a trailer. 8x4 sheet is always delivered and, unless it's being delivered with some sheet, then everything else goes on the roof rack, held down by some decent ratchet straps (but use some cardboard to protect your timber). The trailer rarely gets used for timber - the pieces are usually too long.

As others have said... If it's a one-off, then go for delivery. If, however, you anticipate longer term use then I'd invest in a roof rack. Thule will recommend some bars for your car but, if they're less 1220mm then you may want to consider the next size up so you can carry sheet material too. Just check how far they protrude over the side of the car because they can become a bump hazard when getting in and out of the car. 

With regard to carrying sheet... If it's 18mm+ then straight on the rack. If it's thinner (or otherwise more flexible), then slide a length of timber along the centre (i.e. in the direction of travel) and tighten the straps until their is a slight curve across the width of the board. Under any circumstances I would recommend modest speeds when carrying sheet.


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Oct 2009)

Cheers matt. I think 8x4 sheets would probably just about be possible on a roof rack for this car. I'd already considered putting together something that would help support and clamp sheets in place front to back. 

An hour or twos van rental sounds like a good idea. I'll look into it.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2009)

Hi WobblyClogs,

give me a pm with your where you want to get the worktop from and to. Also let me know when you want some help (if you want some help) I've got a small van (vauxhall combo) with roof bars and would be happy to help in return for a beer or two.

I've put 12ft lengths of timber on roof bars before. As long as you keep the speed down there should be no problems.

Dave


----------



## cambournepete (14 Oct 2009)

I've purchased Atera Signo roof bars for my Mazda 5 from roofbox.
The bars are very good quality and the feet lock to the bars so they don/t move when you take the bars off the car.
For carrying long things they also sell these which are quite handy.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## StevieB (14 Oct 2009)

Wickes do cheap worktop in 2M lengths if thats better for you. Only available in white and black I think but you said its a temporary kitchen so may be of use.

Steve


----------



## yo_chuci (14 Oct 2009)

i've used roofracks (thule bars (10 yrs old now) with which ever clamp kit to fit the car) it was for windsurfing kit when i was racing... 

all this would go on

1 board 3.8m long
1 2.9m
1 2.7m

sails x 4 
11sqm but length of 2.5 when rolled
10sqm 2.3 long
9sqm 2.15long
8.3sqm 2.05 long.

2 part masts 

5.20 in half
5.0 in half
4.9 in half
2 x 4.60 in half.
then 4/5 booms for the sails.

all the smaller stuff was in the car. the stuff on roof were all held down with roofrack straps like these straps. 
never lost anything ever. the nearest i came close was in a berlingo van when my new sail (which was in the middle of the huge pile so not get damaged) 
nearly slid itself out over the course of a 150mile journey.
that would be my only concern with carrying lengths of wood. it won't go sideways but it could go forwards and back.


----------



## cambournepete (14 Oct 2009)

Forgot to say I always use ratchet straps, as you can do them up much tighter than other types.


----------



## RogerS (14 Oct 2009)

£20 delivery charge seems to me to be a no-brainer. Why struggle? A roofrack is (a) going to cost more and (b) in your case won't hack it. Hiring a man with a van is going to set you back much more that £20. Even hiring a van will most likely cost more. To be honest, £20 is cheap.


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Oct 2009)

I've had a roofrack for the previous car (Audi 80 saloon) and 75kg was about the limit. The spacing on the bars wouldn't have been a great deal more than on a golf and I was easily able to transport 7"x3"s upto 16' long without any issues.

I always use ratchet straps and if the item is flimsy'ish - I'll strap a 16' aluminium ladder to the bars and then strapped the timber to that.

The bars on the current car (A4 estate) are the alumium ones and are rated to 75kg. Again I was able to transport 8"x4" (at 4.8m) long from the sawmill. Admittedly it was only about 2 miles away and I was in a rush and put up with the 3 trips. However they aren't centered over the car so 4.8m is the absolute max.

Ordinarily I would have the timber delivered - but sometimes planning cockups mean beggars can't be choosers.

I've never transported sheet goods tho - as has been pointed out due to them wanting to lift off. Would be like driving with a big sail on the top. Having said that for the worktops there should be less tendency to flex than say an 8"x4" sheet of mdf, especially if they are around 3m long.


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Oct 2009)

My local B&Q Warehouse will hire you a van for £10 an hour if you buy something that requires transporting, just ask at the enquiries desk...


----------



## big soft moose (14 Oct 2009)

DustyDave":3qkd18eb said:


> Hi WobblyClogs,
> 
> give me a pm with your where you want to get the worktop from and to. Also let me know when you want some help (if you want some help) I've got a small van (vauxhall combo) with roof bars and would be happy to help in return for a beer or two.
> 
> ...



Top man - i was going to make the same offer ( I have a choice of a focus estate or works D22 pick up) but "the powers that be" tell me that gloucester is too far away and that i have enough to do round here


----------



## wobblycogs (14 Oct 2009)

Many thanks for the offers of help with transport, much appreciated.

I sent SWMBO a link to the 2m stuff at Wickes and apparently that should do nicely so assuming it all goes well tonight and it's as pleasing to the eye in real life as it is in the tiny photo they supply it will be time to load up the boot and break out the router (or maybe not as I put my back out this morning  ).

Think I'll get a roof rack at some point and see how it goes. Would love an old estate to move stuff about in but I can't see me winning that argument.


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Oct 2009)

wobblycogs":1pj9328d said:


> Many thanks for the offers of help with transport, much appreciated.
> 
> I sent SWMBO a link to the 2m stuff at Wickes and apparently that should do nicely so assuming it all goes well tonight and it's as pleasing to the eye in real life as it is in the tiny photo they supply it will be time to load up the boot and break out the router (or maybe not as I put my back out this morning  ).
> 
> Think I'll get a roof rack at some point and see how it goes. Would love an old estate to move stuff about in but I can't see me winning that argument.



After fafffing about with generic ones - I bought a genuine set of Audi bars this time round. It also helps having a trade account with VAG.

So if you fancy a set of genuine bars\roof rack - let me know & I'll let you know what the trade price is.


----------



## RogerS (14 Oct 2009)

Be very very careful with sheet material on roof racks. They slip and slide and refuse to stay put. My 4x4 has a Thule roof rack and I loaded three 8x4 sheets of shuttering ply. All strapped down securely - or so I thought - i'd only gone round a few corners before I realised the whole lot was slipping and a sliding. I gingerly drove back to Travis and got them to deliver it.


----------



## johnf (14 Oct 2009)

I have a transit roof rack going spare if anyone is interested the same as this one will carry any thing you care to load on top .I used to carry 6mtr steel scafolding poles with no problem 14 at a time fits a short wheelbase transit

http://www.clitheroeroofracks.co.uk/ima ... swb%20.jpg


----------

